
1.3.3.7 BGP Hijacked by US ISP - ryanlol
http://1.3.3.7/
======
sigdante
1.3/16 is assigned to APNIC and seems to be (at least partially) routed via
Phoenix.

This is also where requests to 1.3.3.7 stop. They are not routed further
either by 154.24.24.214 or the subsequent 38.140.140.42.

Cogent should be able to answer why.

